#ubuntu-zh 2011-08-02
<Guest64278> 不是吧，有人在吗？
<Guest64278> #ubuntu-cn
#ubuntu-zh 2011-08-06
<CHYyY> ¤T­Ó¤H...
#ubuntu-zh 2015-07-30
<wtm> 这是啥 谢谢 告诉我好吗
<wtm> 2010年的啊 好老了
<wtm> 在吗？
